# Passat 2002 (with ESP) brake fluid capacity



## orwikcons (Mar 6, 2007)

What is the capacity of the system? I would like to change the fluid, so I should know how much to buy? Thanks!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

ESP doesn't impact fluid capacity..its electronic magic...I always bought a quart and had plenty to get good clear fluid flowin outa all wheels and the clutch too (had a stick). I'd reccomend you look at VW fluid..it's DOT4+..slightly better than regular DOT4 in terms of dry and wet boiling temp..it comes in 500ml cans..so with two of them you will have more than enuff to do a good job on the flush!:thumbup:


----------

